# Kim Jong-Il re-elected with 100% of the vote.



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/asia-pacific/2009/03/20093952410478734.html



> Kim Jong-il, the North Korean leader, has been re-elected to the country's parliament in elections that have been closely watched for hints as to his possible successor.
> 
> In an unsurprising result Kim was re-elected by voters in Constituency 333 with 100 per cent support, the official KCNA news agency said on Monday.
> 
> ...


100% of the vote? Suck it Obamorz :sunglasses:


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 10, 2009)

i bet 3 people voted


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Watershed said:


> i bet 3 people voted


when you go vote you have one card with kim jong's name on it next to a blank square. you bow before the voting booth and place your card through the slot and bob's your uncle.
if you want to vote against kim jong you have to ask the people outside to give you a special pencil with which you cross out the square.
no one uses the special pencil.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 10, 2009)

For some _strange_ reason.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder why...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

obv because he's such a great leader, god you guys *rolls eyes*


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh hey, somebody else who uses Al Jazeera.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 10, 2009)

...

I'll bet that you-know-who is leaping with glee right now. And yes, he knows who he is, as do you.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 10, 2009)

i bet 3 people willingly voted*


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 10, 2009)

I am Communist and Kim Jong-Il has my respect.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 10, 2009)

i suppose you enjoy killing and starving lots of people because as far as I know that wasn't really Marx's intention


----------



## Minish (Mar 10, 2009)

_Bit_ of a majority then.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> I am Communist and Kim Jong-Il has my respect.


Why and how do you respect Kim Jong-Il in any way. The man's subhuman scum and he has done nothing but fuck up his country beyond recognition.
Which is quite a feat considering it was already a shithole before he came into power.

Seriously, stop liking/respecting people just because they're Communists, it's bloody ridiculous.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 10, 2009)

My money's on Celestial Blade being a troll. No-one is actually stupid enough to not take the goddamn hint for this long.

Also, lolwut Kim Jong-Il is still alive? Old bugger should be dead by now. :P


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 10, 2009)

Celestial Blade is an "aspie" tool. I'm pretty sure I can put aspie in inverted commas because I myself exhibit some pretty severe traits of Asperger's (was worse in my youth) and even I don't come off as a tool that bad. Can't say I don't like the principles of communism though, I do, but you just can't implement it in a way that makes it work. Relies too much on human nature.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 10, 2009)

Hell, I've known guys on the Autistic Spectrum. None of them have shown such blatant stupidity. In fact, a few of them would be outraged at such basic historical ignorance. ):


----------



## Mirry (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow 100% of the vote what a shocker this guy must be a really great leader.

/sarcasm


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 10, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> I am Communist and Kim Jong-Il has my respect.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbM8Iu-547k

Thought that might be relevant to your interests.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

link008 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbM8Iu-547k
> 
> Thought that might be relevant to your interests.


That's depressing as hell. The only thing these people have in their lives is their 'great leader'.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 10, 2009)

Really? I suspected it was faked or otherwise a setup by the KWP.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2009)

link008 said:


> Really? I suspected it was faked or otherwise a setup by the KWP.


Some of it might be staged but people in dictatorships often react like this when their leader dies because they really don't know any better. The only thing they can look forward to is something related to said leader.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm still a proud Communist!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> I'm still a proud Communist!


Yes all right but that doesn't mean you have to like everyone who shares your political party. For example, I'm a Socialist, yet I intensely dislike many members of this party, especially if they lie about their beliefs in order to become more popular. Like Kim Jong!
Kim Jong's not even remotely fulfilling Marx's intentions anyway.

But it's not like you're anything near a real Communist so I don't know why I bother.


----------



## Otacon (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah... North Korean elections.
Candidates: Kim Jong-Il and... no one else.
Voting: either you vote or you're shot.
Winner: Kim Jong-Il with 100% of the votes (surprise, surprise)!

Communism works. But Kim has taken it waaaaaay too far.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 12, 2009)

> Communism works. But Kim has taken it waaaaaay too far.


No one knows if communism works, because it has never been done. Lenin was closest, but even he didn't follow Marx's ideas fully.


----------

